# top ten meguiars detailing products



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

what would be the top ten meguiars detaling bulk products to buy


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hyper wash
Shampoo plus
Glass concentrate
APC
Super degreaser
All Season Dressing
Last touch
Wheel Brightner

Sorry could only put together 8 :lol:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Are there ten to begin with?
I suppose Last Touch, Hyperwash, and Mirror Glaze #7 are dead certs, with maybe Ultimate QD.
After that, I'm struggling to think of anything else.


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

i have a bottle of the 7 mirror glaze and i wouldnt recommend it to anyone....


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

why??


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

its useless i used it on 4 cars now and cant see any improvement what so ever.... no depth of shine.... no amazing wet look mirror finish nothing just the same as any other product. if anyone wants to come and try convince me otherwise they can take it away with them when they fail.. ha ha


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

What color is your car?
Cause the #7 is preferably for dark colored cars.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

You forget 80 and 83, 38 is a good dressing product too. Shampoo plus, Last Touch, 7 glaze, the Hi tech shampoo for use when wet sanding, oh and I like the mirror glaze wet sanding products they do.


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Megs 16 is a good durable wax too


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

motors jet black, but were hijacking and im sorry.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

last touch and high gloss tyre gel definately


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

jayt said:


> its useless i used it on 4 cars now and cant see any improvement what so ever.... no depth of shine.... no amazing wet look mirror finish nothing just the same as any other product. if anyone wants to come and try convince me otherwise they can take it away with them when they fail.. ha ha


Is that the stuff you gave me a free sample of? lol.... been so busy i've not even tried it yet!

Back on topic now, 80 and 83 for sure should be on the list.


----------



## starvekos (Jan 18, 2007)

Endurance High Gloss Gel
Shampoo Plus
All Purpose Cleaner
Hyper dressing
Quik Interior detailer
NXT Metal Polysh
M105 compound
M81 Hand Polish
M26 Hi Tech Yellow wax
M16 Professional Paste wax


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

mobitune said:


> Is that the stuff you gave me a free sample of? lol.... been so busy i've not even tried it yet!
> 
> Back on topic now, 80 and 83 for sure should be on the list.


thats the stuff, its totally usless.


----------

